# Schnittke Viola



## wisetankian (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Would any of you know where I could have a recording of the Schnittke Viola Concerto...Either the Kim Kashkashian version or any performer at that- I just have to have it! hehe...That'd be great though!


----------



## classicalmusicfan (May 6, 2009)

Will any of these work?

ELGAR, E.: Cello Concerto (arr. for viola) / SCHNITTKE, A.: Viola Concerto (D.A. Carpenter, Philharmonia Orchestra, Eschenbach)








SCHNITTKE: In Memoriam / Viola Concerto


----------



## wisetankian (Sep 6, 2009)

oh, well I know of what recordings are out there- but I was wondering if anyone had links for downloading them...illegally you know? lol...I'm sorry..But thanks anyway! Those are some helpful options


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

One should be able to find the Bashmet on Regis.


----------

